

The end of Netflix - leoplct
http://blog.movies.io/day/2012/07/14/

======
jeffehobbs
But only the beginning of overstatement and hyperbole!

...These "cloud torrent" services seem to last about 4-5 days before they get
dragon punched by copyright lawyers. Let's see how long this one lasts.

~~~
nddrylliog
put.io has been around since '09, and they're smart guys. I wouldn't worry
about them: <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/put-io>

I don't really feel bad for Boxopus though, thinking Dropbox would put up with
their stunt was really silly.

